# Youtube trolls grrr



## TwinkletOes26 (Feb 27, 2010)

So im looking on julig's tutorial right and some girl tells her that shes too yellow and that its annoying. I say if a persons vids bother you so bad why not just go to another video. Well the girl goes nuts comes on my channel acting a fool.

She calls me ugly bc i have acne scars lol,ghetto and said I have a weave.......these things didnt get to me mainly bc they are not true but its just annoying. I know i shouldnt have done it but I threw insults back. She was all like "im not gonna let you have the last word" LOL so I went back and forth with her for a lil bit(i know i know bad). Well anyway i realized this girl was probably 12(even though her profile said 22).

I behaved today bc she came at me AGAIN(psycho i know) well i told her I wasnt going to fight with her and she could call me whatever.She finally left me alone when she realized i wasnt going to argue.I think I reacted badly the other day simply bc i was hormonal but tonight I just looked at laughed lol.

What is up with youtube lately particularly the beauty community? I mean I remember in 07 things were bad but nowhere near as bad as today.Have yall seen the unknowncritic blog omg people going on and on about how they hate certain users....i just dont get it.

Anywho rant over


----------



## Lucy (Feb 27, 2010)

ugh. people can be idiots, in real life and on the web. there will always be someone with the audacity to hate you for no reason.




you just have to ignore, remember they're the one with the problem, and move on.


----------



## lolaB (Feb 27, 2010)

I agree with Lucy. There will always be idiots. They're not worth your time or acknowledgment.


----------



## internetchick (Feb 27, 2010)

Why not just block her and be done with it?


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 27, 2010)

Honestly, I just watch and don't read comments. It's easier and less irritating lol


----------



## Chaeli (Feb 27, 2010)

The best way to deal with a troll is to just not acknowledge them period. They go on to their next potential victim. Theyre mostly hateful people living a sad existence and only want to bring you down to their level.


----------



## bCreative (Feb 27, 2010)

Yeah I don't know why people watch the videos and then post hateful comments. WHY??? If you didn't like it then go do something else and be done with it, if the video is not entertaining you then press the stop button that's what it's there for.


----------



## TwinkletOes26 (Feb 27, 2010)

Thats what I say bcreative..lol...she kept complaining that julies lighting was too yellow lol..... thats fine I just blocked those two and reported them to youtube. They seem to leave nasty comments everywhere so they will eventually get suspended if they keep it up.

I dont get it you wouldnt say that shit in real life so why online?


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Feb 27, 2010)

I don't know why people act like that. Does it really make them feel good to be nasty to someone that they do not know on the internet?

Don't let them make you feel bad. They are just jealous. You know, I have noticed a lot of haters on certain beauty blogs that I read too. It seems like there are a lot of losers out there who need a life.

block and ignore!


----------



## magosienne (Mar 1, 2010)

I suppose they are bored stupid people with no idea of what it takes to make a video, or maybe they're jealous/envious of the person. They are not worth your time, if they really annoy you, just block them.


----------



## arrafay (Mar 2, 2010)

Meh the internet is anonymous, people couldn't get away with saying any of that stuff in person but you give someone a comment box and a fake name and they never have to think/censor themselves. I think it's getting worse in some ways now, I don't even wanna go on FB half the time because of the stupid things people write in their status update. "Blah blah I can't stand girls who prance around flirt with other girls' boyfriends!" Then of course it's obvious their talking about a specific person and so that person goes and and is like, "Well if you could keep you man, but he said he doesn't like you blah blah." Geeze people, do you really think you're making either of you look better duking it out on INTERNET COMMENTS?!?! It's embarrassing to say the least.

Of course a lot of people just get off on being idiots online because they want to get people inflamed and cause drama (You think drama queens are bad in real life, wait till you get online). Really the only thing you can do is ignore it, and make sure you're not taking what they say to heart.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 2, 2010)

Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Why not just block her and be done with it? I agree... It's such a waste of time getting involved in other ppl's beef. Much less, internet beef...


----------



## TwinkletOes26 (Mar 5, 2010)

Im over it ...they just rubbed me the wrong way (that time of the month hormones kicked in lol)...i just blocked them. I would have just ignored it totally if they had not continued to send me messages and harass me. So I think yt got them bc they have left me alone. Just needed to ***** lol


----------



## bCreative (Mar 5, 2010)

You the comments I really hate is when someone watched the whole video and then they leave a comment saying "I just wasted such and such time of my life watching this video". That irritates me more than anything and I always want to put "Well you just wasted another 30 seconds of your life by leaving this unwanted comment!"


----------

